# PDF-Formulare füllen



## Arndtinho (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mit meiner Suche nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin, hoffe ich, dass Ihr vielleicht einen Tipp oder eine Idee habt.

Folgender Sachverhalt:
von verschiedenen Ämtern (usw.) gibt es Formulare im PDF-Format, welche dem User am Bildschirm angezeigt werden und dieser dann "direkt" die Daten in das Formular schreiben kann. 
Dazu habe ich 2 Fragen:

Wie wird so etwas technisch gelöst?
Ist dies mit PHP realisierbar?

Danke und viele Grüße
Arndtinho


----------



## tombe (27. Januar 2011)

Also zumindest mit fpdf ist das Erstellen von Formularen soweit ich weiß nicht möglich.

Du kannst aber mit HTML/PHP ein Formular erstellen das der User ausfüllen kann und dann im Anschluss aus den Daten eine "gefüllte" PDF-Datei erstellen.


----------



## Arndtinho (27. Januar 2011)

Dazu müsste das HTML/PHP-generierte Formular der Form nach dem eines Amts-Formular entsprechen. Was heisst, man müsste es "nachbauen", oder verstehe ich Dich da falsch?
Es gibt j, wie gesagt auch schon fertige PDF's in digitaler Form, wo nur noch die Felder ausgefüllt werden müssen. Und Da ist die Frage, ob das mit PHP möglich ist. 
Zum Beispiel:
Ich habe ein App-Formular mit den Feldern Name, Vorname und Geburtstag. Nach Absenden des Formulars soll Name+Vorname in das AmtsPDF-Formular-Feld Name und Geburtstag in Birthday. 
Beim Druck kommt dann das vollständig ausgefüllte AmtsPDF heraus.

Ich hoffe, es ist halbwegs verständlich.


----------



## tombe (27. Januar 2011)

Willst du ein bereits vorhandenes Formular vom z.B. Finanzamt automatisch befüllen oder was hast du vor?

Da wirst du mit PHP kein Glück haben.


----------



## Arndtinho (27. Januar 2011)

> Willst du ein bereits vorhandenes Formular vom z.B. Finanzamt automatisch befüllen oder was hast du vor?

Ja, genau das habe ich vor. Nur nicht vom Finanzamt. 
Andere Softwarelösungen (frei auf dem Markt erhältliche) bieten sowas doch auch an.


----------



## tombe (27. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung um welche Softwarelösung es da geht, aber wie schon geschrieben mit PHP wirst du da nicht weit kommen.

Eventuell ist es mit Java oder JavaScript (ich weiß die zwei sind nicht wirklich vergleichbar) zu lösen!?


----------



## Arndtinho (27. Januar 2011)

ich hab da was gefunden. ist aber kostenpflichtig.
Scheint aber irgendwie möglich zu sein. Mal schauen was die Dev-Licenses so können.


----------



## maeg (27. Januar 2011)

Die Setasign-Produkte kann ich sehr empfehlen. Gerade der von Dir angesprochene Punkt PDFs befüllen lässt sich hiermit sehr gut abbilden.

Das Geld lohnt sich!


----------



## Arndtinho (27. Januar 2011)

Gibt es da auch Alternativen, denn für den produktiven Einsatz ist es schon ganz schön teuer.
Ich nehme mal an, dass man die Software auch nicht so einfach nachbauen kann...


----------



## maeg (27. Januar 2011)

Hi,

nein, es gibt leider keine gleichwertige, kostenlose Alternative. Hier habe ich mich vor ca. einem Jahr ebenfalls grün und blau gesucht.. FPDF bietet zwar die Möglichkeit, vorhandene PDF-Dateien mit Text zu "füllen", die beschreibbaren Felder gehen hier allerdings verloren.

Die Library von setasign ist übrigens auch nur eine in C geschriebene DLL. Die Funktionen, die man zum Beschreiben einer befüllbaren PDF benötigt, dürften mit PHP sehr schwer (wenn überhaupt!) umzusetzen sein.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden!

VG,
Maeg


----------



## Arndtinho (28. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

danke Dir für die Infos.
Dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich eine DevLicense bekomme, wer kauft schon gern die Katze im Sack. 

Grüße
Arndtinho


----------

